# Kann das Netzteil hinüber sein??? (CM 700)



## Hübie (15. Mai 2011)

*Kann das Netzteil hinüber sein??? (CM 700)*

Folgendes: Ich habe mein Mainboard im Zuge der Chipsatzprobleme getauscht. Nach dem Zusammenbau lief der Rechner zunächst nicht (hatte EPS vergessen anzuschließen). Nachdem er dann lief hatte die CPU permanent zuviel Spannung. Nach einem Neustart fuhr er nicht mehr hoch.
Es kam nur ein kurzes *zzziip* und das wars. Nehme ich den 12V-EPS Stecker ab läuft das System an (Lüfter drehen etc.) jedoch leuchtet die CPU-LED rot. Ich habe mal eine .wav-Datei (siehe Anhang) und ein Video gemacht.

Ich habe testweise alles abgeklemmt ausser 24-Pin-ATX-Stecker, EPS und CPU-Lüfter.

Vollständige Systemdaten sind hier auf sysprofile.de oder in Kurzform:

i5 2500k
ASUS P8P67 Pro
2x4GB G.Skill DDR3 1333 CL9 RAM
Palit GTX 580
Crucial RealSSD 300C
2xSamsung HD502LJ
Cougar CM 700

Kann das nun am NT liegen oder auch am Mainboard?
Ich hab auch mal im 3dcenter nachgefragt. Dort sind wir nicht weitergekommen. Analog stelle ich noch was ins ASUS-Supportforum hier auf pcgh.


----------



## Cuddleman (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil hinüber sein??? (CM 700)*

Diese Problematik wird oft in verschiedenen Foren gestellt!

Eine Lösung z.B.:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zitat von *Cuddleman* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
z.B.: Betrachte bitte genauer die Leiterbahnen auf der Bestückungsseite am zusätzlichen +12V Anschluß. Sollten im Bereich der Spannungs-/Stromregelung Verfärbungen der sichtbaren Leiterbahnen zu sehen sein, gibt die Regelung des Zusatzanschluß bald den Geist auf. Spätestens, wenn das Board nur noch nach dem Anschalten kurz den Cpu-Kühlerlüfter anschupst und Teils, mit oder ohne Piepton das begleitet wird, weißt du es genau. Läßt du beim erneuten Versuch nach solch einem Viasko den Stecker weg, läuft alles aber ohne das der Rechner startet (es läuft kein Bios-Post). Ich glaub aber mal das du ein schwarz eingefärbtes MB hast, da wirds schon deutlich schwerer das zu sehen.

Sauge das MB ohne montierte Komponenten gründlich ab und versuch unter die Kühlkörper der Northbridge auch alles rein zu machen. Kleinste Metallspänchen z.B.vom Bohren, oder vom Schraubengewinde(!) gelangen schon mal da drunter, oder unter die Steckslot von z.B. Grafikkarte. Diese Kleinstmetallteilchen haben schon so manches MB zum "Schweigen" gebracht.

Weiterhin (betrifft MB's von AMD+INTEL)z.B.:

Eine andere Möglichkeit könnte an der Zusatzanbindung (EPS) für das MB sein. Am Cougar sind 2 EPS, 1x 8Pin und 1x 4+4 Pin. (siehe Link von Cougar)
Einige MB besitzen statt 4, 8 Anschlüße mit entsprechender Stecker/Buchsencodierung oder umgekehrt!
Sollte der Stecker versehentlich mit der falschen Buchse, oder umgekehrt, angeschlossen worden sein, wird unweigerlich der Spannungsregelkreis für diesen Anschluß zerstört (Falschpolung). Das hat natürlich Auswirkungen auf das Startverhalten, genau so wie von dir beschrieben. Nicht jeder MB-Hersteller weist entsprechend den User darauf hin das es unter Umständen zu einem Falschanschluß kommen kann (beachte Gelb= +, Schwarz= -), wenn ein falscher Anschlußstecker verwendet wird (z.B. PCI-E x16 Stecker). In den Handbüchern (ASUS e6308 P8P67 Pro Seite 2-28 und interessant auch die Seite 2-29) wird üblicherweise die Anschlußbelegung für alle auf einem MB vorhandenen Buchsen eine Detailbeschreibung ausgegeben, so das man darauf leider keinen Garantieanspruch geltend machen kann. Die Sorgfaltspflicht obligt dem User!!!

NT der moderneren Bauart sind größtenteils an den Spannungsausgängen Kurzschlußfest!

Schließ das NT an ein anderes MB an und du wirst sehen das es dort funktioniert.

Sollte das gleiche fehlerhafte Verhalten mit einem neuen NT am selben MB auftreten liegts in jeder hinsicht am MB.

Funktioniert das NT an einem anderen MB nicht, liegts folglich am NT

cougar-world.com: COUGAR CM​


----------



## Hübie (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil hinüber sein??? (CM 700)*

Hab dir ne PN geschrieben 

LG Hübie

Edit: Der PCIe-Stecker ist ja an einem seperaten Strang vom Kabelmanagement und wird erst unten ins Gehäuse geleitet (vvlt. sieht man das auf dem Video).


----------



## Cuddleman (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil hinüber sein??? (CM 700)*

Ich hab den PCI-E Stecker nur deshalb angeführt, weil einige User es mit dem auch schon mal probierten. Warum auch immer!!!


----------



## Hübie (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil hinüber sein??? (CM 700)*

Naja wollte es auch nur erwähnt haben


----------



## Cuddleman (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil hinüber sein??? (CM 700)*

Eine andere Idee hab ich noch.

Da du dein System verändert hast, könnte auch deine CPU Kontaktprobleme haben.
Aus einem Beitrag von PCGH Stephan Wilke ließe sich dazu etwas herleiten.
Dort ging es um den Anpressdruck verschiedener Kühlkörper diverser Hersteller, bei denen der zu hoch war und dadurch die Pin's der Sockel aus den Auflagebereich der Kontaktfläche der CPU herausgingen.
Es könnte sein das andere Kontaktbereiche mit den Pin's zustande kommen als dafür vorgesehen. Das betrifft ausschließlich die Intel-Sockel, da das bei AMD nicht möglich ist!


----------



## Cuddleman (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil hinüber sein??? (CM 700)*

Hier noch ein Bild zu den verfärbten Leiterbahnen!


----------



## Hübie (16. Mai 2011)

Cuddleman schrieb:
			
		

> Eine andere Idee hab ich noch.
> 
> Da du dein System verändert hast, könnte auch deine CPU Kontaktprobleme haben.
> Aus einem Beitrag von PCGH Stephan Wilke ließe sich dazu etwas herleiten.
> ...



Hm. Das wäre in der Tat eine Möglichkeit der ich morgen früh auf den Grund gehen werde. Allerdings habe ich wenig Hoffnung, da ich noch keinerlei Meldungen vom EKL Alpenföhn Brocken über zu starken Anpressdruck gelesen habe und das System 10-15 Minuten lief.

Danke für das Bild mit den Leiterbahnen. Bei mir muss man deutlicher hinschauen wenn man so etwas feststellen möchte jedeoch is nix zu sehen. Ich leuchte das morgen noch mal genau ab.

Also ich probiere morgen und berichte euch.


----------



## Compucase (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil hinüber sein??? (CM 700)*

Hier muss ich ja kaum noch eingreifen  - Ich warte dann auch erstmal dein Ergebnis ab bevor ich an unsichere Ferndiagnosen denke.


----------



## Hübie (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil hinüber sein??? (CM 700)*

Naja aber vllt. kannst du dieses Geräusch vom NT ja identifizieren. Leider schaffe ich heute nix mehr, da die Arbeit wartet. Morgen gibts n Update.
btw: Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll die Leitungen durchzumessen wenn keine Last anliegt (alle 4 Stränge vom EPS-Stecker haben 12V und Masse)?

LG Hübie


----------



## Compucase (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil hinüber sein??? (CM 700)*

Hmm, schwierig. Durchmessen ohne Last bringt gar nichts, Du kannst damit nur schauen ob da überhaupt Spannung anliegt. Aber über spannungsstabilität und -qualität sagt das nichts aus, dazu muss eine Last anliegen.


----------



## Hübie (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil hinüber sein??? (CM 700)*

Okay. Werde mir dann mal das Board anschauen und schauen wo ich Spannung messen kann. Hast du schon mal gehört wie die Schutzschaltungen vom Netzteil klingen?


----------



## Compucase (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil hinüber sein??? (CM 700)*

Da klingt gar nichts. Netzteil geht aus, das war es!


----------



## Bruce112 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil hinüber sein??? (CM 700)*

hab mir den video angeschaut meine diagnose lautet Kurzschluß  .

hattest du eventuel ne kleine funken eventuel schrauben vergessen  ?

wenn die lüfter sich drehen mit volle pulle und der pc geht nach paar sekunden wieder aus dann ist das nicht gut .

hatte mein board siemens so geschrottet . selbe scenario wie dein film 

wenn der netzteil kaputt währe hättest du kein problem im destop betrieb sondern eher beim zocken .

oder du hast ne kaputten board bekommen .

schik den board zürück ,altenative kannst du noch den boxed lüfter dran schrauben versuchen glaub ich zwar nicht aber wer weiss ,

selbe scenario hatte ich beim gigabyte board  im laufenden betrieb hab ich den 3pin lüfter eingesteckt kleine funken zu sehen ,so dann was war gigabyte baord war ok , daher kaufe ich immer gigabyte board war schon totall erstaunt was so ne gigabyte board  aushällt.

diese funken hatte mein 400 watt  no name netzteil gekillt im deskstop betrieb hatte ich kein problem sondern eher beim zocken .

bau den cpu mal ab  und schau auf die kontakte drauf ob es schwarz ist .

hier kannst du sehen Sockel-1156-Mainboards: Probleme mit Phasen und Sockeln führen zum Hardware-Tod - Update: Stellungnahme von Foxconn - Bildergalerie - 2009/10/burnsocketS.jpg


----------



## Hübie (17. Mai 2011)

Danke für deinen Beitrag (der aber schwer zu lesen ist ).
Den boxed-Lüfter hatte ich schon probiert und angeschmort ist nix am Sockel. Meine Vermutung ist auch, das ich ein defektes Board bekommen habe. In der viertel Stunde wo der Rechner lief waren die Lüfter wie gesagt nicht regelbar und die CPU hatte (nach CMOS-Reset) zu viel Spannung (war auch nicht regelbar).

Funken gab es nicht und Schrauben habe ich bei der Demontage nicht gefunden...

Das Netzteil wird evtl morgen bei meinem Bruder getestet. Da kann ja eigentlich nix passieren, oder?? 

Edit: Da ich momentan viel Arbeite komm ich erst morgen dazu alles gründlich zu durchsuchen und abzuleuchten.


----------



## Desmodontidae (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil hinüber sein??? (CM 700)*

Wurde den schonmal probiert, das System mit nem anderen NT anzufahren?
Das NTs auch mal defekt sind kommt vor. Ansonsten haben wir auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit Kippschaltersteckdosenleisten und / oder zu vielen Verbrauchern gemacht. 
Auch könnte die CPU etwas Wärmeleitmittel beim Wechsel untendrunter bekommen haben, welche dann auf und zwischen die Pins geraten ist. Ein defekter RAM kann auch nicht 
ausgeschlossen werden.

Auch gelegentlich vorgekommen ist: Selbe Symptomatik wie beschrieben, nach Trennen des NT 24pon ATX Steckers und Entfernen des Arbeitsspeichers sowie Reststromentladung, 
fuhr der Rechner nach zusammenstecken einfach wieder an und funktionierte. Tritt in der Regel nach starken Gewittern auf, zumindest haben wir dann immer die meisten Kunden mit 
dieser Symptomatik oder gleich gegrilltem NT.

Evtl. ist auch einfach das Board hin. Nur weil es neu ist ist nicht auszuschließen, dass es kaputt sein kann.

Netzteile können ansonsten fiepen, genauso wie MBOs ein hochfrequentes Fiepen von sich geben können. Was aber nicht zwangsläufig einen Defekt anzeigt. Da die Schutzschaltung elektronisch ist, klackt allerdings da dann kein Relay^^


----------



## Cuddleman (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil hinüber sein??? (CM 700)*

Wie ich sehe bist du noch nicht merklich weiter gekommen.

Mal noch was anderes. 

Du schreibst, das du den EPS-Stecker vergessen hast.

Ich hoffe das du den nicht bei gestarteten Rechner noch schnell angesteckt hast. Die Folgen dabei sind die selben!


----------



## Hübie (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil hinüber sein??? (CM 700)*

Nein im laufendem Betrieb fummel ich grundsätzlich nicht herum  Wie es aussieht ists Mobo hin. Werde Montag das NT noch sicherheitshalber testen. Hoffe das die CPU nix abbekommen hat.
Gibt dann n Update. Wärmeleitpaste ist nicht verlaufen und auch keine Schrauben wurden vergessen. Ne Steckerleiste mit Kippschalte hab ich ebenfalls nicht. Wie es scheint drück die Sockelarretierung die CPU zu stark an die Pins so dass ein Kurzer entsteht. Hab mal Bild von den Pins gemacht und mir angesehen. Dabei fiel auf, dass einige nicht mehr 100%ig in Reihe sitzen. Die CPU hat nun schon leichte Kerben vom Schubmechanismus (und nein die CPU saß nicht schief/schräg) Sowas hab ich auch noch nie erlebt...


----------



## Cuddleman (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil hinüber sein??? (CM 700)*

Schau doch mal welche Beiträge der Stephan Wilke von PCGH verfaßt hat, er beschäftigte sich mit dem Thema Sockelanpressdruck (1133, 1156 und 1155)  in Verbindung mit CPU-Kühlern und hat glaube ich auch Beiträge dazu verfasst in der Zeitung der PCGH und in einem Video war auch was drin.

Ist ein pfiffiges Kerlchen, warum er allerdings nur als Volontär gehandelt wird?

Hier gabs schon mal die ersten Gedanken zum Anpressdruck. Nur so zum Verständnis.

Erste Sockelbrand-Bilder: Auch Sockel-1155-Mainboards für Sandy Bridge gefährdet?


----------



## Hübie (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil hinüber sein??? (CM 700)*

Update: Die Spannungswandler der CPU sind hinüber:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das würde die zu hohe Spannung erklären die ich nach dem ersten Einschalten hatte.
Nun lasse ich Board tauschen und CPU bei Mindfactory.de testen. Ich hoffe das alles gut läuft und ich in 1-2 Wochen den Witcher endlich spielen kann


----------



## Compucase (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil hinüber sein??? (CM 700)*

Hmm, ok. Dann ist das Problem aus Sicht von COUGAR gelöst


----------



## Hübie (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil hinüber sein??? (CM 700)*

Jap. Es sei denn das NT hat was abbekommen  Aber da geh ich mal nicht von aus, denn das hieße dass die Schutzschaltung nicht korrekt gearbeitet hat. Also wenn alles wieder hier ist melde ich mich noch mal.

LG Hübie


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil hinüber sein??? (CM 700)*



Hübie schrieb:


> Update: Die Spannungswandler der CPU sind hinüber:
> 
> [URL]http://www.abload.de/img/img_6100idxm.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...


 
Wenn das Board hell eingefärbt gewesen wäre, hätte man das sofort auch ohne Lupe gesehen.

Stellt sich nur noch die Frage, wer oder was ist Schuld?

Ich bin gespannt auf die ehrliche Antwort.


----------



## Hübie (5. Juni 2011)

Am Board is nix gefärbt. Lediglich die Spawas sind kokelig. Da die CPU direkt nach dem Einbau zuviel Spannung (1,45 Volt) hatte (trotz BIOS-Rest und load optimized defaults) sowie keine Regelung der Lüfter und Spannung möglich war ist das ein deutliches Indiz dafür, dass das Board von Anfang an einen Defekt hatte.
Für mich ist es halt nur schwer dies zu Beweisen, denn quatschen kann jeder. Genau hier liegt auch meine Befürchtung...


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil hinüber sein??? (CM 700)*

Das stellt sich aber nicht von allein so ein. Es ist zu befürchten, das dieses MB schon einmal den Lieferanten erreichte und der dieses ohne Nachprüfung wieder weiter verkaufte. Das ist ein schöner Gruß von einem der Tat wovon er keine Ahnung hatte und du mußt es jetzt Ausbaden. Das kommt leider zu oft vor und ist auf jeden Fall nicht zum Lachen. Wen die MB noch originalverpackt war, sollte der Händler dafür gerade stehen, du mußt nur hartnäckig bleiben, dann gibts auch was Neues. Beim nächsten Mal, mach die Verpackung mit einem Zeugen auf, womit du dich auf diesen Berufen kannst und bei mangelhafter Originalverpackung sind Fotos mit Datum sehr hilfreich. In diesem und in anderen Foren gibts dazu auch vernünftige Ratschläge die dir weiter helfen können.

Viel Glück!


----------



## Hübie (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil hinüber sein??? (CM 700)*

Ich denke da lag einfach ein Defekt vor, da ich ein BIOS-Reset durchgeführt habe bevor es überhaupt in Betrieb genommen wurde und load optimized defaults geladen hatte (is so ne Standardprozedur bei mir). Trotz dieser Maßnahmen hatte die CPU 1,45 Volt. Das liess sich auch nicht per offset herunterregeln. Ebenso wenig wie die Lüfter regelbar waren.
Vielleicht hatte das aber in der Tat schon jemand in der Hand, da auf dem Flussmittel ein Fingerabdruck war. Allerdings bin ich mir auch nicht 100%ig sicher ob der nicht doch von mir stammen könnte (obowhl ich sicher bin dort nicht angefasst zu haben) 

Sei es drum. Ich hoffe das Beste, aber erwarte das Schlimmste.

LG Hübie


----------

